# Need suggestions for bow!



## hmwilkerson (Jan 3, 2010)

Last year I bought a 09 Mathews Menance. I love it. Shoots great. I am new to using a bow. I want to get into bowfishing now! But I am unsure if I need to buy and set up another bow or can I just set up my current bow? What are some suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sleeze (Jan 4, 2010)

You could use your Mathews Menance.  But you would have to turn in down 35lbs or 40lbs.  Only thing about using your only bow is the possibility of dropping it in the water, hey it happens, and also getting it dinged up from dropping it in the boat or what not.

If i were you i would go by a local pawn shop or archery shop and just buy a cheap compound.

I personally use a PSE kingfisher.  One can be had for 120 bucks brand new and its a recurve which is great for bowfishing.  You can snap shoot a recurve.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...00103&cm_ite=0004395416825a&_requestid=246272
Of course you could always get a bowfishing bow that is made for bowfishing.  Depends on how much money you wanna spend.


----------



## 12gamag (Jan 4, 2010)

sleeze said:


> If i were you i would go by a local pawn shop or archery shop and just buy a cheap compound.
> .



X2 on that-I bought a old jennings from a pawn shop 3 years ago just for bowfishing-paid $30 bucks for it-aint no tellin how many fish I have boated with it now. good thing about it is it has done paid for itself and if I loose it overboard I aint really lost but about 50 bucks.


I wouldnt reccomend takin that mathews out-Ive seen some nice bows that have been dropped or slid overboard never to be found again.
 I shoot a hoyt and I believe Id cry like a baby if I dropped that sucker in the river......


----------



## tbrown913 (Jan 4, 2010)

i would recomend the pawn shop bow if you are just getting into bowfishing, but, if you think you will really get into shooting fish, i would get on ebay and buy a used oneida bow.  they look crazy, but, they have the power of a compound, but snap shoot like a recurve.  i have a few of them for bowfishing, but, i go to tournies so i am kinda hooked!  plus, i wouldnt want to get fish guts on a nice bow, even if its a mathews.


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Jan 4, 2010)

hmwilkerson said:


> Last year I bought a 09 Mathews Menance. I love it. Shoots great. I am new to using a bow. I want to get into bowfishing now! But I am unsure if I need to buy and set up another bow or can I just set up my current bow? What are some suggestions? Thanks in advance!



Get another bow....cause you dont wanna be switching back and forth.

Check out the classifieds on www.bowfishingcountry.com

Give me a shout. We shoot a good bit and were just down the road from ya in SC. We take my boat.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.fsdiscountarchery.com/2007browningbarracudacombopackage.aspx


----------



## hmwilkerson (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the info ya'll! I think for now I will try to find a bow in a pawn shop or the Iwanna.. I found my 11 yo daughter one for Christmas and saved a lot of money.. never know if kids are going to stick to anything and didnt want to spend a lot of money... I will start lookin. I know once I try it I will be hooked! My hubby also needs a new bow for deer hunting, then he'd need one for bowfishing... lol.. expensive sport ya'll!


----------



## hmwilkerson (Jan 6, 2010)

River cat.. seems like forever since Ive seen an airboat! LOL I was born and raised in Okeechobee, FL.. but, dont see them much up here!


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Jan 10, 2010)

Well when it warms up yall come play

I think i got enough bows for yall to shoot some fish one night


----------

